# Synthetic vs Leather Sole



## dzd9fy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have always purchased leather soled shoes, I guess in part because when I entered the working world 20 years ago that was the sign of a quality shoe, at least to me at the time. Fast forward and except with what I would call disposable casual shoes, I continue to wear and only look at leather soled shoes. This has seemed prudent as I tend to wear the outsides of the heel and end up reheeling and/ or resole& heel shoes before the upper are old and aged.

I notice now however that many AE and others have a large presence in the synthetic sole and I wonder how they actually wear and what can be done by local cobblers to replace the heels or such.

Looking for input and advice...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Among my shoes are Prada, Facconable, AE, Sperry, Quoddy and (my favorites) HS Trask, all with rubber soles. Some are mocs, bluchers, etc. They all look fine and are suited to walking in town when the pavement is covered with snow, ice, crud, etc. Replacement heels on one or two pair were easily done locally. A heavy, clunky shoe does not necessarily look in balance with a suit, but falling on your posterior when leather soles slip on ice may look worse. There are plenty of thin, innocuous rubber soles. Technology and practice may be ahead of the ideas of some individuals who claim sartorial superiority.


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

I just ordered a pair of burgundy AE Lombards. Side-view photos show a refined looking sole, virtually indistinguishable from leather. I wanted a nice pair of rubber-soled dress shoes for wet days, so I'm hoping these will do.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Rubber shoe soles are sorta like tires: when they wear down you usually chuck them. But you can prolong them with toe taps and heel cleats.

They do look clunky when combined with a dress top, but look can super swell elsewhere. Not sure what the aversion is to wearing rubbers, Totes, galoshers (love that name) or boots over nice shoes in inclementnt weather, but seldom, as in never, see that discussed here.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

The AE Executive collection is completely resoleable. You can probably order custom AE's with the rubber sole.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak: Dainite soles are supposed to be just as long-lasting as leather and look the same from the side. I don't think they're talking about the heavy soles they put on work shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Base your decisions as to the soling materials you select for your shoes, upon the type of walking surfaces on which they will be worn. That way you can lessen the chances of falling and "busting your rumpasauras," as my youngest grandson likes to call it! All the rest is simply rubbish!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Not sure what the aversion is to wearing rubbers, Totes, galoshers (love that name) or boots over nice shoes in inclementnt weather, but seldom, as in never, see that discussed here.


I suspect that it's just part of the ongoing trend toward a more minimalistic approach to clothing. Over the past 300 years or so there has been a steady march in the direction of more simple, less complicated attire for both men and women. If one item will do what it once took two items to accomplish, folks will usually gravitate to that one item.

Personally I would prefer to not reach my destination and then have to deal with a pair of galoshers, especially if the weather was much nicer when I left later on that day. I remember wearing these things as a kid and I didn't like them them.

Cruiser


----------



## dzd9fy (Oct 25, 2009)

So anyone have any experience with re-heeling a composite sole? I ask as I tend to go through heels way before the sole and have yet to find a tap that did not look like I accidentally stepped on something or that lasts!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had it done on lightweight rubber/composite soles with an articulated heel (though one-piece bottom). The shoemaker just slices it off and sticks on another heel, with very satisfactory results.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I've had it done on lightweight rubber/composite soles with an articulated heel (though one-piece bottom). The shoemaker just slices it off and sticks on another heel, with very satisfactory results.


I just had the same process applied successfully to a much-loved pair of vintage HS Trask bison leather oxfords. The local cobbler was a lower cost alternative to Trask recrafting that I chose because only the heel and not the entire sole needed replacement.


----------

